
How to Get Started with Competitive Programming – Scaler Academy - sonalid1705
https://scaleracademy.blogspot.com/2020/06/how-to-get-started-with-competitive-programming.html
======
sonalid1705
Since the problems posed to a programmer includes a considerable variety of
approaches that a programmer needs to follow, programmers use commonly defined
techniques and structures to solve these problems. This helps the programmer
to manage the data in the problem efficiently, and approach the problem in a
structured way.

